# SoCal-SERCA at Streets of Willow 10/17



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

C'mon out & join your fellow Nissan enthusiasts for a fun, safe day at the track. Take it off the street, & to the TRACK!

For info visit:

http://www.gfos.net/serca/2003/streets/reg.php

This is a promo for NissanForums members, $120 vs. $140, or just join SERCA & get your $25 annual fee back (+ $5) on this event!


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

*In car track video!*

Here's a vid of one lap I did.

http://users.adelphia.net/~sentrafi/posts/run2.wmv


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

Pat, do you by any chance have any footage of my cousin's gray Mini Coop? 

Had a blast, & it was a very well behaved group, even though I usually stress out anyways as the "event manager"  Nice to have met you too btw!

Next event will most likely be in March '04.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't recall seeing a gray Mini. Most of the footage was in my car.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

You were running in Group #1 (beginner) IIRC, at least that's what I remember assigning you  

So was my cousin, 1 of 2 Minis there, so I thouhght maybe you had some behind him or something <shrug>


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Carlos! It's Mike.... Looks like a great even I hope to make it next time.

Next event for me is Open Track Racing at the Big track. I got some hyperco's and agx's, i'm going to buy Franks nx brakes also got some new wheels to replace those beaters I had on when I saw you guys... 

Event manager?? Carlos??? Hard to imagine...


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

*2004 SoCal SERCA schedule?*

Mike, good to hear from ya, gimme a holler on the cel ph sometime! We sure have fun anyways, real relaxed day out there, w/ no mishaps. I did manage to skid straight off turn 2 (sharp right) in a PM session trying to go in later & later, w/ a brakes expert riding shotgun no less! LOL!

Well, I excpect to see you before then so you can help install my Autopower cage!!  Should be done & up to me by end of the month, & we will be installing it at my buddy's shop in Sylmar most likely. Probably do the sunroof removal & coverin' up there too, & if you want before that you can help me put the dry ice to work on the sound deadening! 

2004 looks like March 5 (Fri), May still up in the air b/c we're tryin to get a Sat for the SERCA Nat'l convention w/e, & the Oct. date will be the 8th.

ttys!


----------

